# Eating A stick of Celery



## HOBIE (Apr 17, 2016)

If peckish try it


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2016)

Celery is one of the most disgusting tasting things known to mortal man, beaten only by the repugnant radish


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 17, 2016)

Agree about the celery, mega yuck! But, I just love radishes, I snack on them a lot and often have them in salads.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 17, 2016)

Oooh, I love celery but not by the stick - try eating it when you have lost your 4 front teeth at the bottom Hobie!  We buy celery hearts to braise (or simmer!) to just eat as a normal veg.  Luvverly!  Radishes I do actually like - but unfortunately it turns into Heartburn Hotel in my tum!


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 17, 2016)

A celery stick is great when cooking.  Sprinkle with a little lemon juice and pepper sometimes.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 17, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Celery is one of the most disgusting tasting things known to mortal man, beaten only by the repugnant radish


I think exactly the same about Sticky Toffee Pudding cake Northy.  If you want to loose weight try it. You loose weight just eating it. Good luck


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> I think exactly the same about Sticky Toffee Pudding cake Northy.  If you want to loose weight try it. You loose weight just eating it. Good luck


I'm losing weight just thinking about it, making me feel ill!   I'm with you on the STP as well, yuck!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 17, 2016)

LOL at the STP - it's just FAR too sweet!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 18, 2016)

Go no give it a try


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 20, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Agree about the celery, mega yuck! But, I just love radishes, I snack on them a lot and often have them in salads.


Good for you Alison (no carbs like celery


----------



## Bloden (Apr 27, 2016)

trophywench said:


> LOL at the STP - it's just FAR too sweet!


Or banoffee pie...yak! And I have a very sweet tooth...I tried eating raw celery recently, but it was like chewing a stick of metal. Hubby uses it in cooking every day, but raw...double yak!


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 27, 2016)

Do you use up more calories eating celery than you ingest, or is it a myth?

I'm not proposing to find out - celery is VILE


----------



## trophywench (Apr 27, 2016)

Well raw celery I'm sure you must!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 27, 2016)

Celery soup is good too  & yes I have heard that you use more calories eating than it is giving you


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm sure I once read that grapefruit is also supposed to give you 'negative' calories. Why isn't it something yummy that has that effect? Celery URGH!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 29, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> I'm sure I once read that grapefruit is also supposed to give you 'negative' calories. Why isn't it something yummy that has that effect? Celery URGH!


That's why people are the way they are ?


----------



## susieq67 (May 1, 2016)

spread low fat pate or low fat cream cheese in the 'hollow' of the celery stick and then it's palatable


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2016)

susieq67 said:


> spread low fat pate or low fat cream cheese in the 'hollow' of the celery stick and then it's palatable


Sorry, @susieq67 I'm not convinced


----------



## Copepod (May 1, 2016)

Regardless of calories (and I'm pretty sure it's a myth that you use more to chew and digest than you obtain), I like the crunchiness of celery stalks. Leaves taste nice, too eg steamed.


----------



## SB2015 (May 1, 2016)

susieq67 said:


> spread low fat pate or low fat cream cheese in the 'hollow' of the celery stick and then it's palatable



Add a squeeze of lemon and a sprinkle of freshly ground pepper.
Mmmmmmmmm.

Good that we are all different


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Add a squeeze of lemon and a sprinkle of freshly ground pepper.
> Mmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Good that we are all different


It strikes me that people desperately search for ways to make celery palatable because it tastes so horrible on its own!


----------



## HOBIE (May 1, 2016)

It is good job we are all different  . A pinch of salt or cream cheese


----------



## Martin Canty (May 3, 2016)

I just love the inner stalks, will eat them all on their own..... Hate it with a passion when my wife buys those pre-cut bags as there is no little treat for me!!!!


----------



## SB2015 (May 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> It strikes me that people desperately search for ways to make celery palatable because it tastes so horrible on its own!



I munched my way through a good few sticks last night whilst cooking just because I like it.
I with Martine on the central portion and also the leafy bit.  Nothing wasted!


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2016)

Good for both of you  Its important to feel healthy too


----------



## Radders (Jul 14, 2016)

I love celery filled with crunchy whole peanut butter. Yum!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 14, 2016)

Radders said:


> I love celery filled with crunchy whole peanut butter. Yum!


Or Hummous yummmmy


----------

